# GT Avalanche 2.0



## Allgaeu_Simon (13. März 2008)

Hi
Mein Bruder wollte sich zum Geburtstag nen GT Avalanche 2.0 von 2007 schenken lassen, aber er wollte unbedingt 26" Laufräder. Jetzt wollte ich ma fragen ( es gibt ja verschiedene Rahmengrößen vom GT Avalanche 2.0 ) ob egal welche Rahmengröße, das Bike 26 Zoll Laufräder hat.

Danke schonma


----------



## kingmoe (13. März 2008)

Ja, das Avalanche hat auch bei kleinen Rahmengrößen 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

